# The Calm Before the Storm, Cannon Mountain, 2/29/2012



## eatskisleep (Mar 5, 2012)

*Date Skied: * February 29th, 2012

*Resort or Ski Area: *Cannon Mountain Ski Area

*Conditions: *Packed Powder

*Trip Report: *Great day of skiing. Finals week at School and I had time off from submitting reports and waiting for feedback on a capstone project. Time to go skiing! Groomers were great! Espeically lower angle stuff. Some of the steeper stuff got icy as the day went on. Moguls were much better than expected, but the troughs were still pretty scraped. Woods were thin, but unmarked woods where the stuff wasn't skied off were definitely better. Used a GPS, skied almost 15,000 vert and hit 66.3mph! Sweet! Fun day for sure. Here are the pictures. I'm on the skis, my friend is on the tele-skis. All pictures taken with a camera-phone... not bad at all!







Where to go? They all sound like fun trails:





Matt ripping up the bumps:















Taft Slalom:





Upper mountain glades:















Nice tele-turn by the tram:





I love the view from Cannon:





Smiles all around:










Front Five from the drive back to school:





Videos coming soon.


----------



## Abubob (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, at least you got the benefit of at least one of the late season storms. Nicely done. Look forward to the video.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 5, 2012)

Well done guys Now go Ace those projects at school !    
 signed<
Dean Wormer


----------



## makimono (Mar 5, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice report. Maybe its the ski instructor in me but.....you are clearly a student of the technical aspects of skiing. That is the way you should look when you are skiing trees. Well done


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 11, 2012)

Here are some videos:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C8XLfoid9k


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFBQ8he3Tyk


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_rAJQN8xxw


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOI9ScL3neQ&feature=related


----------



## eatskisleep (Mar 11, 2012)

MadMadWorld said:


> Nice report. Maybe its the ski instructor in me but.....you are clearly a student of the technical aspects of skiing. That is the way you should look when you are skiing trees. Well done


Thanks for the comment! That means a lot to me! Now I just need to keep on working on that mogul skiing technique!


----------

